# Petshop - Breeder - Rescue?



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Now that Pepsi is well and truly mended (yey!!) I'm starting to look for a girlfriend for him, would like to get it all sorted before I go back to uni the end of sept so I know they are ok together.

I have had big long talks with my OH about it all, and we really don't want to go down the nuetering route again as it was just awful  so that sort of rules out another from the shop where I got Pepsi as they are all small, and most breeders, leaving me with rescue buns.

Now, I have searched and searched and have yet to find one that I like or that is suitable (fell totally in love with a doe but turns out she just cannot be bonded as she is very aggressive) and came across a site that looks good, however the process is just silly!!! and the cost per rabit is £50.

This seems to be the case for most rescues, I can understand the need to cover vets costs etc but £50 and home checks? This would put most people off adopting when you can go to a petshop, and buy a bun for about £20 and walk out with it there and then (not saying I think it is right but it is a lot easier) and you get exactly what you wanted.

it all seems a bit backward to me? well, I'm totally lost as to what we should do! any tips or advce??


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

£50 sounds very reasonable to me.

Myxi Vacc - £25
VHD Vacc - £25
Neutering - £40-£80

Sounds like a bargain to me.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> £50 sounds very reasonable to me.
> 
> Myxi Vacc - £25
> VHD Vacc - £25
> ...


Pepsi hasn't had any vaccinations as he doesn't go outside, hmmm this could be a problem if I get a rescue couldn't it?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Not to mention the fact that the money goes towards the rescue, rehabilitation and rehoming of in excess of 30,000 rabbits. Whereas petshops and breeders its mostly profit.

Personally id NEVER buy from a petshop or breeder again. Id rather not have a rabbit, than condone the ways that these animals are bred and housed.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Pepsi hasn't had any vaccinations as he doesn't go outside, hmmm this could be a problem if I get a rescue couldn't it?


Yes. I doubt a rescue would allow you to take one unless yours was vaccinated.

It doesnt matter if they go outside or not, they are still at risk of disease.


----------



## princesspinky (Jul 28, 2009)

id go with a rescue 100% no doubt about the best!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Not to mention the fact that the money goes towards the rescue, rehabilitation and rehoming of in excess of 30,000 rabbits. Whereas petshops and breeders its mostly profit.
> 
> Personally id NEVER buy from a petshop or breeder again. Id rather not have a rabbit, than condone the ways that these animals are bred and housed.


I understand that, just think people buying first time would head straight for a petshop then a rescue as you wouold look at initial price


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My local rescue centre (Woodgreen) just asks for a donation but suggest a min of £20. They have 3 centres but they are all in the Cambridge area which probably isn't much good to you.

They will do the bonding for you too if required, in the past when they've done that for me I've given them more than usual but if I do the bonding myself I'm not quite so generous 

As Nonnie said though when you get rabbits from rescues they're fully vaccinated and neutered which saves you money in the long run!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Now that Pepsi is well and truly mended (yey!!) I'm starting to look for a girlfriend for him, would like to get it all sorted before I go back to uni the end of sept so I know they are ok together.
> 
> I have had big long talks with my OH about it all, and we really don't want to go down the nuetering route again as it was just awful  so that sort of rules out another from the shop where I got Pepsi as they are all small, and most breeders, leaving me with rescue buns.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. Its nice to rescue a bun of course it is but not always the quickest or cheapest option and there isnt always the one that you want. I think it is far too long winded and thats why people go to breeders or buy from shops!

Have you tried looking on preloved? Or sun classifieds? Sometimes they will already be spayed and vaccinated on there!

But i do think you should get your bun vaccinated, it only cost me £30 for both of the jabs and its worth it in the end.

Good luck with your search.

What type of bun are you wanting?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

princesspinky said:


> id go with a rescue 100% no doubt about the best!


That's where I have been looking but with no joy


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I understand that, just think people buying first time would head straight for a petshop then a rescue as you wouold look at initial price


Of course they will. People want what they want, they want it NOW, and they want it at the cheapest price.

They are blinkered to the many aspect of health and welfare, and put themselves and their needs in front of the animals, and give no thought to where or the conditions, their new pet has come from.

Hence why we have 30,000 plus buns in rescue.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> I totally agree with you. Its nice to rescue a bun of course it is but not always the quickest or cheapest option and there isnt always the one that you want. I think it is far too long winded and thats why people go to breeders or buy from shops!
> 
> Have you tried looking on preloved? Or sun classifieds? Sometimes they will already be spayed and vaccinated on there!
> 
> ...


Thanks! glad you understood me he he!  I'm not really sure if that makes sense?! I will know when I see. Pepsi is a lionhead, but I love lops, a lionhead lop would be great! I love sendy colours or grey or black. I'm not too fussy, but I'll know her when I see her!

My vet said as Pepsi is a house rabbit he wont need any jabs. hmmm, best see another!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Of course they will. People want what they want, they want it NOW, and they want it at the cheapest price.
> 
> They are blinkered to the many aspect of health and welfare, and put themselves and their needs in front of the animals, and give no thought to where or the conditions, their new pet has come from.
> 
> Hence why we have 30,000 plus buns in rescue.


That's what I mean by it being backwards. I think I should be in government so I can make a law for it all. VOTE TINK!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> My local rescue centre (Woodgreen) just asks for a donation but suggest a min of £20. They have 3 centres but they are all in the Cambridge area which probably isn't much good to you.
> 
> They will do the bonding for you too if required, in the past when they've done that for me I've given them more than usual but if I do the bonding myself I'm not quite so generous
> 
> As Nonnie said though when you get rabbits from rescues they're fully vaccinated and neutered which saves you money in the long run!


I have noticed most say 'donation' but it is compulsery lol!! (Not that I wouldn't give anything)


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hey Tink82

First of all all buns should be vaccinated, inside or out it makes no difference 

Secondly £50 for a vacc and neutered bun compared to £25 and then those costs on top plus hassle and worry of getting them done from a petshop seems pretty good to me. 

Ive rescued and dont think its a long procedure at all and there are hundreds of buns out there looking for homes. Rescues want to makesure these buns go to good responsible homes after their bad start in life. 

Up to you at the end of the day though.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I find it quite insensitive that people have stated that rescuing is expensive and long winded. My minimum donation is £45- This includes a mxyi vaccine and neutering. It costs me considerably more. 

What i say to people is this:

Initial pet shop/breeder cost: £30
Mxyi vacc: £20
VHD vacc: £20
Neutering £50-£80
Seperate accomodation until neutering has been done: £80

That is around: £230 at the top end.

One of my special rescues, Toby, was from a neglect case, he became very skinny, very dehydrated, and had suspected Peritonitus. He cost me £460 over 4 days including hospitalisation, IV fluids, X-rays. Yet his adoption donation remained at £45. Could someone have afforded to pay this out if from a breeder?

Bramble, a seriously ill Continental Giant, Who had 6 months here with us, during that time, cost me in excess of £1200.

No matter whether indoors or out, bunnies run the same risk of disease.
Mxyi is spread by biting insects, so if you have ever been bitten by a gnat, your bun could get mxyi.
VHD is bacterial and you could even walk it in on your shoes, therefore a house bunny runs the same risk.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I have noticed most say 'donation' but it is compulsery lol!! (Not that I wouldn't give anything)


Its the minimum donation to help cover costs.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

VampiricLust said:


> I find it quite insensitive that people have stated that rescuing is expensive and long winded. My minimum donation is £45- This includes a mxyi vaccine and neutering. It costs me considerably more.
> 
> What i say to people is this:
> 
> ...


You do a wonderful job Kris I dont think I could do it xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Its nice to rescue a bun of course it is but not always the *quickest or cheapest option* and there isnt always the one that you want.


........Im actually lost for words.

edit: not meant in a nasty way, just shocked thats all.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I have noticed most say 'donation' but it is compulsery lol!! (Not that I wouldn't give anything)


Yes I think the min £20 is compulsory. I usually pay about £40 which is great value with all the 'perks' you get. My local rescue as well as injections and neutering also give 6 weeks free pet insurance and all the rabbits I've had are microchipped under my name and address.... little things like this make all the difference and this is why I always rescue.

P.S my rabbits are house bunnies too and I still get them jabbed although 12monthly rather than 6 monthly the vet says is enough.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Yes I think the min £20 is compulsory. I usually pay about £40 which is great value with all the 'perks' you get. My local rescue as well as injections and neutering also give 6 weeks free pet insurance and all the rabbits I've had are microchipped under my name and address.... little things like this make all the difference and this is why I always rescue.
> 
> P.S my rabbits are house bunnies too and I still get them jabbed although 12monthly rather than 6 monthly the vet says is enough.


I think I will see the vet we went to when he had his op as she seemed to know what she was doing!! the man I saw said it was not necessary. How scary


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> I find it quite insensitive that people have stated that rescuing is expensive and long winded.


No, I said that the initial lay out is more and would put off some people as you don't get the 'bigger picture' You would look at the website and not know the in's and out's of it all.

As for long winded, if your looking for a specific breed or colour then yes, it can be. I have been looking since berfore getting my boy castrated and have yet to find one and as most rescue want home visits, it really limits where I can go to as they only travel out so far


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Yes I think the min £20 is compulsory. I usually pay about £40 which is great value with all the 'perks' you get. My local rescue as well as injections and neutering also give 6 weeks free pet insurance and all the rabbits I've had are microchipped under my name and address.... little things like this make all the difference and this is why I always rescue.
> 
> P.S my rabbits are house bunnies too and I still get them jabbed although 12monthly rather than 6 monthly the vet says is enough.


Yes I got my 2 for about £30 each which I thought was terrific seeing as both had been neutered/spayed whilst they were there, both had both vaccinnes done and they were both microchipped for me, they also came with 6 weeks free petplan insurance and had a full vet check they day I bought them home....bargain!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> Hey Tink82
> Ive rescued and dont think its a long procedure at all and there are hundreds of buns out there looking for homes. .


It's a mare! I have looked everyday online  I can only look in certain areas due to the home checks. Most doe's I have seen are bonded already or can't be bonded due to their aggressive nature which is so sad. I do want a rescue bun, but at the same time I have to keep in mind Pepsi and the fact I have a 6yo child in the house. Pepsi is amazing, he is not aggressive in any way, shape or form but I don't know how we would cope if I got one that was  I wonder sometimes if you have to take the descriptions with a pinch of salt as who is to say that when they are in a more loving home, they could be very friendly and calm


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

umber said:


> Yes I got my 2 for about £30 each which I thought was terrific seeing as both had been neutered/spayed whilst they were there, both had both vaccinnes done and they were both microchipped for me, they also came with 6 weeks free petplan insurance and had a full vet check they day I bought them home....bargain!


That's really good!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> It's a mare! I have looked everyday online  I can only look in certain areas due to the home checks. Most doe's I have seen are bonded already or can't be bonded due to their aggressive nature which is so sad. I do want a rescue bun, but at the same time I have to keep in mind Pepsi and the fact I have a 6yo child in the house. Pepsi is amazing, he is not aggressive in any way, shape or form but I don't know how we would cope if I got one that was  I wonder sometimes if you have to take the descriptions with a pinch of salt as who is to say that when they are in a more loving home, they could be very friendly and calm


I once rescued a rabbit who had been rehomed twice for being viscious and she was the sweetest rabbit and was never aggressive. I'd go along and see the rabbits as the rescues will usually let you go in the pen and pick them up etc... you'll then get a better idea of their temprement.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Where are you from Tink? My local rescue centre has 3 young female lop lionheads at the mo! 

Rehoming Small Animals - Wood Green Animal Shelters

Wish I hadn't gone on there now... I want them all!  lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I once rescued a rabbit who had been rehomed twice for being viscious and she was the sweetest rabbit and was never aggressive. I'd go along and see the rabbits as the rescues will usually let you go in the pen and pick them up etc... you'll then get a better idea of their temprement.


Then I will cry and run off with them :crying: Suppose it is easier online as it's just pictures!! I can't even walk through [email protected] to get food without wanting to steal the rabbits away!! and the hamsters.......and the gunea pigs.... oh the degus too...


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Where are you from Tink? My local rescue centre has 3 young female lop lionheads at the mo!
> 
> Rehoming Small Animals - Wood Green Animal Shelters
> 
> Wish I hadn't gone on there now... I want them all!  lol


I'm in the North Staffordshire area but can travel around, got family in both Wolverhampton and Lincolnshire but again, it's the dammed home checks!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Then I will cry and run off with them :crying: Suppose it is easier online as it's just pictures!! I can't even walk through [email protected] to get food without wanting to steal the rabbits away!! and the hamsters.......and the gunea pigs.... oh the degus too...


I'm exactly the same!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes thats true I love teh fact that you ca reserve them and visit them a number of times before taking them home and of course if within that time you feel they are not right for you its not too late to say so. 

I think that personally benefitted me loads. Over the course of 2 weeks I was supposed to visit like 4-5 times but I went every single day and bombarded them with questions lol Im suprised they didnt tell me to not come back but they were so kind and helpful and in that time I built up a little confidence holding them and picking them and they got used to me before I bought them home which was great!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Where are you from Tink? My local rescue centre has 3 young female lop lionheads at the mo!
> 
> Rehoming Small Animals - Wood Green Animal Shelters
> 
> Wish I hadn't gone on there now... I want them all!  lol


oooooooohhhhhhh!!!!

Rehoming Small Animals - Wood Green Animal Shelters


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I'm exactly the same!


My OH has banned me from [email protected] as a 5min job takes about 20


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> oooooooohhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Rehoming Small Animals - Wood Green Animal Shelters


shes cute but shes quite far away from you isnt she?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> shes cute but shes quite far away from you isnt she?


Way too far  If I could have her, I'd want this one, she is so gorgeous. She has been reserved for ages, hope she has a nice home now

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Way too far  If I could have her, I'd want this one, she is so gorgeous. She has been reserved for ages, hope she has a nice home now
> 
> Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


It means she's been sitting in a rescue centre for 7 months. She isnt reserved.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Way too far  If I could have her, I'd want this one, she is so gorgeous. She has been reserved for ages, hope she has a nice home now
> 
> Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


Shes lovely shame she cant be bonded!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

have you tried here?

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> have you tried here?
> 
> Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


Yeah, that is the main one I look at. Thanks anyway


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

If you look on the rescue rehome sit Tinks in the 'in need' section there are quite alot, ive been tempted soooo many times! lol For the right home they can arrange someone local to you to homecheck (ive done it for people near me) and then for people to help with a bunny run. What kind of doe are you looking for? If shes already spayed then it'll be easier to bond them


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Shes lovely shame she cant be bonded!


I know, she has the most beautiful face


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

I take in rescues, vaccinate & neuter and have vet checks at my own cost - and I rehome them I ask for a £10 donation towards the costs which it doesnt get near but I just want loving homes for them ! 

I noticed a comment back a few pages that said breeders do it for the profit ! I certainly do not make any profit and if I did I wouldnt be caring for the buns in a proper way ! 

Keep eyes peeled on preloved etc for unwanted buns you will find one x there is so many looking for loving homes x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bellabunnylops said:


> I take in rescues, vaccinate & neuter and have vet checks at my own cost - and I rehome them I ask for a £10 donation towards the costs which it doesnt get near but I just want loving homes for them !
> 
> I noticed a comment back a few pages that said breeders do it for the profit ! I certainly do not make any profit and if I did I wouldnt be caring for the buns in a proper way !
> 
> Keep eyes peeled on preloved etc for unwanted buns you will find one x there is so many looking for loving homes x


I agree decent breeders dont make any money.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> oooooooohhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Rehoming Small Animals - Wood Green Animal Shelters


Awww she's a sweetie! and not far from me.... If only I had a bigger house! lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> I take in rescues, vaccinate & neuter and have vet checks at my own cost - and I rehome them I ask for a £10 donation towards the costs which it doesnt get near but I just want loving homes for them !
> 
> I noticed a comment back a few pages that said breeders do it for the profit ! I certainly do not make any profit and if I did I wouldnt be caring for the buns in a proper way !
> 
> Keep eyes peeled on preloved etc for unwanted buns you will find one x there is so many looking for loving homes x


ahhh thats brill  Told my OH when (not if lol) I win the lottery, I opening up a rabbit sanctuary one side of our mansion and the other half he can have for his beagles


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

We have rehomed as far as Leeds, as long as i can get a local person via another forum to homecheck, there is nowhere i would not rehome to, until it fell through, one of my buns were going to go to Fife!!

Initial setup if done right will cost the same no matter where you get your animals from. Mine have a 16ft kennel.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

1 Lion Head Rabbit 1 Year Old Free in Lichfield , Staffordshire ( Rabbits For Sale )

this one near you? you will need to ask for a picture I think

this rescue is in stafforshire?
Bill's Rabbit Rescue Centre 
18 West View Close, Leek, Staffs, ST13 8ES
Tel: 01538 381117
I dunno if its near to you, is staffordshire a big place? lol

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like this one...awwwww....

Preloved | gorgeous female dutch black and white rabbit for sale in Stoke On Trent, Staffordshire, UK

this one doesnt have a piccy unfortunately.
http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1031986731/3a8b7c62.html

Flopsy? think it might have the wrong write up!
http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...&postCode=ST109AY&id=1151930370688&type=Other

Pippin - aww, now this one I would happily have 
or Petal - she is further down.

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...rect&type=Other&id=1151930370340&pageNumber=2


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

They dont cost a lot at the RSPCA... at least not at mine..
RSPCA Bradford: Animal adoption fees

Type in your postcode on theie website and it'll bring up branches near you
RSPCA || Rehoming

http://www.rspca-bradford.org.uk/adoption/

http://animals.rspca-halifax.org.uk/foradoption/pagefiles/Rabbit/1.html


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i might get shouted at for this but i think you should just keep looking until you find one you fall for, weather its from a rescue a pet shop or a classified ad, youll know when the right one comes along. I think you know straight away if an animal is meant for you or not and you cant help where it is at that stage. its too late. youll know when you find the right one, dont rush into it and get one your not 100% happy with because you can guarantee the perfect one will turn up a week later and you might not ba able to take it.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i am with cassie, take your time to find pepsi the perfect wife and im with everyone else on the rescue bit too as they will help you with the bonding too. and if you think if you went to a shop or breeder you will pay at least £20 then pay approx £40 to get her neutered and she will come without jabs so you are in a win win situation 

id like to add that i am a breeder and make no money on my buns! ive taken approx £400 for kits this year but ive paid out £250 on building a double hutch and the pens also paid £40 each of my 3 for there jabs i pay £10 every 3 weeks for food about £10 month on hay and staw £8.50 fortnight for shavings, new bottles new litter trays toys and veg and vet treatment when needed theres alot more to take into account but its late and i cant think lol
so no money to make, thought id show this so people can see this is they even think aboout breeding for money, DONT! it doesnt work out lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

OMG how cute are these!!!!

Available Rescue: Sally- Female English Spot X - Rabbits United Forum

Available Rescue: Shiloh- Female English Spot X - Rabbits United Forum

Available Rescue: Little Tiggy - Rabbits United Forum

ex-show bunny!!
Buffy - 1yr 8months, Dutch - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

_An old man walking on the beach at dawn noticed a boy picking up a starfish and throwing it into the sea. When asked why, the boy explained that the stranded starfish would die if left to lie in the morning sun. But there are millions of starfish on this beach, said the old man. How can your efforts make a difference?The boy picked up another starfish and placed it in the waves. It makes a difference to this one, he said. _


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> _An old man walking on the beach at dawn noticed a boy picking up a starfish and throwing it into the sea. When asked why, the boy explained that the stranded starfish would die if left to lie in the morning sun. But there are millions of starfish on this beach, said the old man. How can your efforts make a difference?The boy picked up another starfish and placed it in the waves. It makes a difference to this one, he said. _


Thats beautiful!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

umber said:


> Yes thats true I love teh fact that you ca reserve them and visit them a number of times before taking them home and of course if within that time you feel they are not right for you its not too late to say so.
> 
> I think that personally benefitted me loads. Over the course of 2 weeks I was supposed to visit like 4-5 times but I went every single day and bombarded them with questions lol Im suprised they didnt tell me to not come back but they were so kind and helpful and in that time I built up a little confidence holding them and picking them and they got used to me before I bought them home which was great!


we would never have told you not to come back,we prefer it if you come back more often,i know you were worried about daisy being a bit of a madam,but in visiting her everyday she got better.
It`s great when people show such great interest in the animals they resevr from us.


----------

